
Tesla Falls After NHTSA Says Examining Model S Suspension - petethomas
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-09/tesla-falls-after-nhtsa-says-examining-model-s-suspension-issue
======
ck2
Just saw a news reports attributing the drop to the Model S being brought
back, so they are all just guessing.

Article has zero details so just in case you actually want to know

[http://dailykanban.com/2016/06/tesla-suspension-breakage-
not...](http://dailykanban.com/2016/06/tesla-suspension-breakage-not-crime-
coverup/)

There are a grand total of three reports of suspension problems they could
find (and their deep reporter research consists of using google search
apparently).

But of course there may be many more under NDA, who knows.

